# Revell '87 Cutlass and Regal



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Someone just posted on the SA forum that the much anticipated G-body Cutlass and Regal will finally be released in 2008!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


They will be 2-in-1 Donk kits, which is fine by me, as long as they make them!!!


I'm hoping this is true, and not just a cruel rumor. I'm also hoping that Revell isn't going to tease us again.


Here's a few other that are rumored to be on the release schedule for 2008 from Revell!

-New tool 1969 Nova SS 
-New tool 2009 Dodge Challeger, production car 
-1957 Chevy Black Widow 2 in 1.-2007 Shelby GT500 
-2007 Shelby GT350H 
-Subaru WRX STi, plastic body version of metal body kit, with STi parts. 
-1970 Challenger R/T. Plastic body version of Vanishing point kit with new optional parts. 
-1968 Mustang GT. Plastic body version of Bullitt/American Dreams kit with new optional parts. 
-1/25 Snap-Tite 69 Camaro Z/28 
-1/32 Lola T-70 spyder slot car. New tooling. 


Sounds like some cool stuff from Revell next year, if this is all true.



*Please remember, none of this has been made official yet, at least not that I'm aware of.*


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

ill find out sunday im going to that convention


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 20 2007, 12:04 PM~9045853
> *ill find out sunday im going to that convention
> *


Cool, let us know!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cool


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

last year they told me they didnt cancel the cutlass cause the tool was already commissioned but was put on hold because of tooling difficulties


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It is true and they are out. I saw both kits at a model shop in Pontiac, Mi. Both Donk kits. One of them i think was a GN kit. And one of them is regular or Donk.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 kickass!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hope it's easy to undonk


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I would still rather see people learn the skills to turn a GN into a regal or learn to work with resin like some of did for the cutlass. 

I know a lot of kids don´t have the money or skills but that is the fun part of the hobby learning those skills or working with another medium that is not plastic and working wonders.

Just my Opinion though.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 20 2007, 12:32 PM~9045997
> *It is true and they are out. I saw both kits at a model shop in Pontiac, Mi.  Both Donk kits. One of them i think was a GN kit.  And one of them is regular or Donk.
> *


No, you're thinking of the kits that have been out for a while. There is no Regal or Cutlass kit out yet.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 12:53 PM~9046110
> *hope it's easy to undonk
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET, an Audi R8!!!!

Poppa, where did you get that pic?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 20 2007, 12:57 PM~9046132
> *I would still rather see people learn the skills to turn a GN into a regal or learn to work with resin like some of did for the cutlass.
> 
> I know a lot of kids don´t have the money or skills but that is the fun part of the hobby learning those skills or working with another medium that is not plastic and working wonders.
> ...


The big problem with that theory is, the bumpers. Not all of us have the cash to ship them off to be plated. Sure, removing the "turbo-bulge" from the hood, and removing the rear spoiler are easy, but I don't have the money to get the clip and bumpers plated. I also don't have an airbrush for Alclad.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i ALSO SEEN THAT THEY MAKING A NEW TOOL OF THE 69 NOVA !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

fROM WHAT I HEAR FROM DEAN OFF THE SPOTLITE HOBBY BOARD THE REGAL IS STILL THE GN BUT WITH PLATED PARTS !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2007, 01:08 PM~9046183
> *fROM  WHAT  I  HEAR  FROM  DEAN  OFF  THE  SPOTLITE HOBBY BOARD  THE  REGAL  IS  STILL  THE  GN    BUT  WITH  PLATED  PARTS !
> *


so no bench seat? :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

whats up with the 57 chevy with the 55 trim?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 20 2007, 06:33 PM~9046863
> *whats up with the 57 chevy with the 55 trim?
> *



i thought that the 57 with 55 trim was a 210 post car, the bottom of the line 57 for that year! not realy sure tho!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2007, 12:40 PM~9046889
> *i thought that the 57 with 55 trim was a 210 post car, the bottom of the line 57 for that year! not realy sure tho!
> *


u got it right bro... my dads buddy got one of them cars....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2007, 10:08 AM~9046183
> *fROM  WHAT  I  HEAR  FROM  DEAN  OFF  THE  SPOTLITE HOBBY BOARD  THE  REGAL  IS  STILL  THE  GN    BUT  WITH  PLATED  PARTS !
> *


 would imagine it would be an all new tooling considering the headlight buckets and grill were molded to the old front clip.... i hope they fix that crooked side window too....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 12:53 PM~9046110
> *hope it's easy to undonk
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT JUST ME OR DOES IT SAY 2 IN 1 FOR THAT CUTLASS KIT? :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BY THE LOOKS OF THE PIC, IT SAYS "87 BUICK REGAL". LOOK AT THE HOOD!!!!! ITS FLAT. WHY WOULD THEY CALL IT THAT IF THEY WERE USING THE GN TOOLING. MAYBE ALL THEY DID WAS RETOOL THE HOOD AND REAR SPOILER SECTION. THE CURRENT DONK SAYS "87 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL". PLUS LOOK AND THE ROOF IN THE BACK. COULD THIS BE A VINYL TOP??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they were gonna be out last year as diecasts... guess they delayed it to be plastic instead....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 04:35 PM~9047056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup got told that because they found out from other forum polls and a link from LIL regarding the car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they should do a 3n1 donk lowrider or stock.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

here it is
http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1040.html


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *The big problem with that theory is, the bumpers. Not all of us have the cash to ship them off to be plated. Sure, removing the "turbo-bulge" from the hood, and removing the rear spoiler are easy, but I don't have the money to get the clip and bumpers plated. I also don't have an airbrush for Alclad.*


REALLY BIG *X2*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 05:25 PM~9047294
> *they should do a 3n1 donk lowrider or stock.....
> *



That would be better I think


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 20 2007, 08:24 PM~9047583
> *here it is
> http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1040.html
> *


 :0  :cheesy: YEEESSSSSS


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Checked the Tower hobbies web site. It shows order pending, doesn't mention donk or stock.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 20 2007, 06:24 PM~9047583
> *here it is
> http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1040.html
> *


DAMN ITS DUE OUT TILL AUGUST 2008 I GUESS ITS GONNA BE A GOOD BIRFFDAY FOR ME :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i wonder how the rear looks.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't see no bulge....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no spoiler either.... those punks better now cancel these now.....


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

surprised no-one said anything bout the sun-roofs on them?? I know what hoppers and dancers I'll be adding to the collection!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i see seperate chrome parts on the regal.... but no bench seat......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 20 2007, 06:24 PM~9047583
> *here it is
> http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1040.html
> *


Everyone needs to look through the rest of the pics in this album! Looks like Revell has some REALLY nice stuff coming out next year!!!!

The R8 and the Nova look GREAT!!

Judging from the pics, the Regal has been modified quite a bit. Looks like the grill and possibly the headlight bezels are seperate chrome pieces. I also see a vinyl top, sunroof, and different seats! It should also have a V8 too.

Since the Regal and Cutlass have been listed as 2-in-1 kits, and the die-casts were going to be Lowriders, I'm guessing that they will have a Lowrider option, or maybe a stock option. Either way, they both look good!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i hope for stock parts, thier lowrider wheels are junk anyways.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1036.html

55 hard top....

http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1038.html

58 impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 08:56 PM~9048281
> *i see seperate chrome parts on the regal.... but no bench seat......
> *


I doubt they will have bench seats. You could get a Regal, Cutlass, LS Monte, etc., from the factory with either bench or buckets. So, the lack of a bench seat really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 08:58 PM~9048293
> *http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1036.html
> 
> 55 hard top....
> ...


Those look good too, but that Nova, and the Audi R8 are the ones I'm really looking forward to!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 05:56 PM~9048281
> *i see seperate chrome parts on the regal.... but no bench seat......
> *


they might have bench seats.... my regals seats look like that up top.... maybe they have the armrest down....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think in the grand scheme of things, a bench seat is a pretty minor thing.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

about damn time :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i ran outside and took a pic...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 09:01 PM~9048311
> *they might have bench seats.... my regals seats look like that up top.... maybe they have the armrest down....
> *


I'd love to see them with a bench, but I won't hold my breath. I'd bet that since it has been said that the Regal is based on the GN kit, that they went with different buckets, rather than a bench. Since they would have to modify the interior to get rid of the center console for the bench.

I guess we'll have to wait and see. Either way, I'm glad they've finally gotten these kits further along, and in plastic to boot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

actually i think they are all-new tooling homie.... they said 1/25 scale in the 2006 catalog....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm....so maybe no more grand national kits.... what a trade off....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 09:08 PM~9048352
> *actually i think they are all-new tooling homie.... they said 1/25 scale in the 2006 catalog....
> *


Yeah, I saw that. I've heard some people say that it will be based on the GN, and others say that it is an all new tool. I'm hoping for an all new tooling, but, either way, I'm really glad they finally realized the importance of the G-bodies.

Like I said, we'll have to wait and see. I hope you're right though.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 09:11 PM~9048370
> *hmm....so maybe no more grand national kits.... what a trade off....
> *


Man, there's just no pleasing you, is there :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 20 2007, 06:34 PM~9048468
> *Man, there's just no pleasing you, is there :uh:
> *


he's the product of inbreeding remember.... let him go...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 20 2007, 09:34 PM~9048468
> *Man, there's just no pleasing you, is there :uh:
> *


no sir , i always wantmore than i can get .... its a vicious cycle.... :uh:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 09:41 PM~9048506
> *no sir , i always wantmore than i can get .... its a vicious cycle.... :uh:
> *


so a supervibrating bullet ass plug is in the future for you


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

um no .... a revell cutlass and regal are in my future, and one day a fleetwood....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 20 2007, 09:47 PM~9048539
> *so a supervibrating bullet ass plug is in the future for you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dicks....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 07:37 PM~9048791
> *dicks....
> *


 :tears: you're mean... i'm gonna tell.......


















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1039.html



sign says 1/25.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 11:34 PM~9049084
> *http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1039.html
> sign says 1/25.....
> *


ill be the judge of that tommorrow if you look at it it doesnt share anything with the GN


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 20 2007, 08:35 PM~9049090
> *ill be the judge of that tommorrow if you look at it it doesnt share anything with the GN
> *


get us as many pics of both cars as u can homie..... and if it has the bench.... ask if it can be built stock or whatever...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 11:37 PM~9049107
> *get us as many pics of both cars as u can homie..... and if it has the bench.... ask if it can be built stock or whatever...
> *


  believe me ill be asking lots of questions just like last year


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The monte and Grand national share the same chassis, I'd be really surprised if these two didn't, but if they started out as diecasts, then who knows


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

Cant wait for the WRX!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 08:39 PM~9049118
> *The monte and Grand national share the same chassis, I'd be really surprised if these two didn't, but if they started out as diecasts, then who knows
> *


exactly.... and they're 1/25 not 1/24...... so they gotta be all-new tooling.....

hey ronin find out what motors and all homie.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 11:39 PM~9049118
> *The monte and Grand national share the same chassis, I'd be really surprised if these two didn't, but if they started out as diecasts, then who knows
> *


x2 and they're both 1:24 so that would make that regal a 1:24 im sure they're gonna leave that turbo GN6 on the regal and on the cutlass if the same v8 as the Monte kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 08:34 PM~9049084
> *http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-e...7/hpim1039.html
> sign says 1/25.....
> *


look at the sign...... not 1/24!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

also says "Custlass", they don't have the brightest bulbs in the box working the marketing department, I wouldn't trust anything people say until it shows up in the store or someone who knows what they're looking at says so



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9048225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 11:51 PM~9049175
> *also says "Custlass", they don't have the brightest bulbs in the box working the marketing department, I wouldn't trust anything people say until it shows up in the store or someone who knows what they're looking at says so
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 08:51 PM~9049175
> *also says "Custlass", they don't have the brightest bulbs in the box working the marketing department, I wouldn't trust anything people say until it shows up in the store or someone who knows what they're looking at says so
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 11:51 PM~9049175
> *also says "Custlass", they don't have the brightest bulbs in the box working the marketing department, I wouldn't trust anything people say until it shows up in the store or someone who knows what they're looking at says so
> *





> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 12:05 AM~9049246
> *:werd:
> *


x2....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I also just noticed there are no mirrors! Crap, good thing I got some in my parts box.

Now that I think about it, since these did start out as die-casts, I bet they are new tools.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 11:51 PM~9049175
> *also says "Custlass", they don't have the brightest bulbs in the box working the marketing department, I wouldn't trust anything people say until it shows up in the store or someone who knows what they're looking at says so
> *



maybe it means.... CUSTom cutLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

they are both 1:25 they had some dumbasses working there today so they didnt know about the engines but they looked to based off a MC from what got by looking at the exhaust


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 21 2007, 03:00 PM~9051312
> *they are both 1:25 they had some dumbasses working there today so they didnt know about the engines but they looked to based off a MC from what got by looking at the exhaust
> *


PICS :cheesy: ???


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 21 2007, 03:16 PM~9051886
> *PICS :cheesy: ???
> *


didnt take any we left in a rush


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HOW DID THE BACK OF THE CUTLASS LOOK?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 21 2007, 03:39 PM~9051966
> *HOW DID THE BACK OF THE CUTLASS LOOK?
> *


normal why?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

JUST ASKING .....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bench r buckets????


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 21 2007, 03:39 PM~9051966
> *HOW DID THE BACK OF THE CUTLASS LOOK?
> *


If you take the time to look through the pics in the album that ronin linked to, you can see the back of the Cutlass in the background of one of the pics. I think it was the pic of the Escalade.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9048225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO BE OUT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

plastic?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YEP...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 22 2007, 04:35 PM~9058254
> *plastic?
> *


gold


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

that front end doesn't look right. maybe it is the angle but it looks to squareish


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 22 2007, 02:41 PM~9058675
> *that front end doesn't look right. maybe it is the angle but it looks to squareish
> *


its squared  it slopes but not much the rear of the car is perfect


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 22 2007, 04:41 PM~9058675
> *that front end doesn't look right. maybe it is the angle but it looks to squareish
> *


WHO CARES ITS A CUTTY ,ITS A CUTTY AND A REGAL I COULD CARELESS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE THERE GOING TO BE AVAILABLE FOR US TO MANIPULATE ,IF YOUR A DECENT MODELER ,YOU COULD FIX WHATEVER PROBLEM THAT AROUSES IM DEFFINATLY GETTING ME SOME NOT 1 NOT 2 NOT 3 AND NOT FOUR BUT A LOT OF THEM BOTH CUTTY AND REGAL


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

for comparison...



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9048225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Looks pretty damn good to me


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 22 2007, 02:57 PM~9058782
> *Looks pretty damn good to me
> *



x2

someone will always have something bad to say but its all good i dont care if it is correct or not its a fuckin cutty kit and a regal not every kit made is perfect


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 22 2007, 05:20 PM~9059960
> *x2
> 
> someone will always have something bad to say but its all good i dont care if it is correct or not its a fuckin cutty kit  and a regal not every kit made is perfect
> *



plus, if these look like ass, we can use these parts to build our resins. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

daaayum. imma have to go buy at least one kit. even if its just going to sit in the box for a while :biggrin:
its about time! coulda used these ten years ago lol.
im just glad they didnt do the ls. i woulda felt like shit like when they came out with the cadis 
uffin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 22 2007, 02:57 PM~9058782
> *Looks pretty damn good to me
> *


X74712364923461084610


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 22 2007, 06:07 PM~9060437
> *daaayum. imma have to go buy at least one kit. even if its just going to sit in the box for a while :biggrin:
> its about time! coulda used these ten years ago lol.
> im just glad they didnt do the ls. i woulda felt like shit like when they came out with the cadis
> ...



what up big coast when u gonna bust out another model :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'd like to see the other cars that are coming out also!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 01:27 PM~9052191
> *bench r buckets????
> *


  

oh and u can't really see the shape of the front well being that its yellow.... color washes the lines away...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like it, I want them!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The only problem I see with the front is that the front bumper is too thick, if you look at it from the side. The rub-strip looks a bit too wide also. Other than that, the front looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

picky picky..... it IS a cutlass youknow.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 23 2007, 06:38 AM~9063712
> *The only problem I see with the front is that the front bumper is too thick,  if you look at it from the side. The rub-strip looks a bit too wide also. Other than that, the front looks pretty good to me!
> *


but its a cutlass. :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Oct 23 2007, 10:34 AM~9065206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get off my ass!!!! I said I focking liked it!!! :uh: 


I'm not being picky, it looks fine, and I'm glad to see it will finally be released!

I do have a question for you two. By your reasoning, saying "so what, it's a Cutlass", would that make it okay if it was completely inaccurate? Would you then say, "so what if it looks like a Toyota Camry, it IS a Cutlass you know!".

I just pointed out a very small, yet noticeable, flaw. I really don't care, it's not that big of a deal.


And, by the way, hearse driver, I don't want to hear SHIT from you! You were the first one to bitch and complain about it not having a bench seat!  

So what if there's no bench seat, it IS a Cutlass you know! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

no bench seat? :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:48 AM~9065815
> *no bench seat? :angry:
> *


But, it's a Cutlass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 23 2007, 12:58 PM~9065897
> *But, it's a Cutlass!!! :biggrin:
> *


ok ok.you got me. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 23 2007, 10:58 AM~9065897
> *But, it's a Cutlass!!! :biggrin:
> *


no resin 

not that expensive either 

and plastic

maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 12:02 PM~9065938
> *no resin
> 
> not that expensive either
> ...


Yes, it's definetly plastic! :biggrin: 

2008 will be a GREAT year!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:48 AM~9065815
> *no bench seat? :angry:
> *


and if there was a bench seat, there would be another group of people asking "what, no buckets?"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 23 2007, 02:00 PM~9066419
> *and if there was a bench seat, there would be another group of people asking "what, no buckets?"
> *


dammmmmmmmmmm.no buckets now? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:angry: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that kit better have a fuckin steering wheel at least. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and some lights....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 02:13 PM~9066556
> *and some lights....
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sucks they don't have it with the chrome rockers..i like that look


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2007, 02:05 PM~9067092
> *sucks they don't have it with the chrome rockers..i like that look
> *


x2


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 23 2007, 02:05 PM~9067092
> *sucks they don't have it with the chrome rockers..i like that look
> *


can always make 'em


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

EVERYONE WORRIED ABOUT THE DAMN BENCH SEAT ORDER ONE FROM PERRY'S RESIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ORDER THE MALIBU BENCH SEAT!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 23 2007, 06:16 PM~9068297
> *EVERYONE WORRIED ABOUT THE DAMN BENCH SEAT ORDER ONE FROM PERRY'S RESIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ORDER THE MALIBU BENCH SEAT!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 23 2007, 02:16 PM~9068297
> *EVERYONE WORRIED ABOUT THE DAMN BENCH SEAT ORDER ONE FROM FLAKY SWOLLEN ORBS RESIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ORDER THE MALIBU BENCH SEAT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What no buckets or bench? WTF? 















LMOA, Just going with the flow. Don't matter to me, I got spares of both. :cheesy: And it is just a cutlass you know. 




I was saying the other day. With the cutty being put out in PLASTIC. The PE grilles and shit may come back out. We can hope atleast. :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea that would be nice if they did come back out hopefully so


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hopefully we get more info bout these kits soon....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:58 AM~9071271
> *hopefully we get more info bout these kits soon....
> *


i will try to buy all i can when they get in my araea


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 02:58 AM~9071271
> *hopefully we get more info bout these kits soon....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

here is a pic from their new catalog








i will keep you guys posted. we deal with the revell distributor.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

2in one , i hope thers some stock parts in there......


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

i will have cases and cases as soon as they are out.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 24 2007, 03:22 PM~9074762
> *i will have cases and cases as soon as they are out.
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 23 2007, 05:27 PM~9067274
> *can always make 'em
> *


Evergreen styrene strips are damn good for rocker panels while the strips are awesome for body moldings! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

any word on a release date?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

all i gotta say is GIMMMIE GIMMMIE GIMMMMMMIE, i can finaly make some 442's and hurstolds


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 25 2007, 11:36 PM~9086325
> *all i gotta say is GIMMMIE GIMMMIE GIMMMMMMIE, i can finaly make some 442's and hurstolds
> *


hey homie
those 442 / hurstolds where they a special edition back then with like a special shifter or something and like a special paintjob with graphics ???????
I remember seein something like that on the street.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep , silver black and red, with lightning rod shifters, special consoles.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 25 2007, 09:31 PM~9086285
> *any word on a release date?
> *


next August


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 26 2007, 03:48 AM~9087460
> *hey homie
> those 442 / hurstolds  where they a special edition back then with like a special shifter or something and like a special paintjob with graphics ???????
> I remember seein something like that on the street.
> *


I Wanted to buy this one couple miles from me ran good t-tops 442 silver n black

GUY SOLD IT FOR 1700.00 :0 ....PAINT WAS FADED BUT NO RUST :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 11:32 AM~9089474
> *I Wanted to buy this one couple miles from me ran good t-tops 442 silver n black
> 
> GUY SOLD IT FOR 1700.00  :0 ....PAINT WAS FADED BUT NO RUST :angry:
> *


DAMN!!!!

My uncle bought one back in '87, and parked it in his barn a year later. Only has about 7,000 miles on the odo! I asked him a couple years ago if he would sell it t me, and he started laughing immediately. I think he might still be laughing.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 26 2007, 01:24 PM~9089767
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> My uncle bought one back in '87, and parked it in his barn a year later. Only has about 7,000 miles on the odo! I asked him a couple years ago if he would sell it t me, and he started laughing immediately. I think he might still be laughing.
> *


NICE...


ikm still gona send the t hunt sometime ...lol.....see if he needs a mega thrust 

these are regular t hunts ....not super


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 26 2007, 11:24 AM~9089767
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> My uncle bought one back in '87, and parked it in his barn a year later. Only has about 7,000 miles on the odo! I asked him a couple years ago if he would sell it t me, and he started laughing immediately. I think he might still be laughing.
> *


I got me a 84 Black Hurst 442 w/ Lightning Shift Rod sitting on my drive way. Tried selling it here in Hawaii but only got a lot of low ballers. I might try my luck in E-bay.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mmmmm ..............lightning rods......  cant wait for the cuttys to drop....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 26 2007, 11:39 AM~9089864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats why id ike to see stock parts in the kits, the ralleys would be a nice bonus. just graft in a GN roof to do aaway with that huge sunroof........


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DON'T FORGET THE GRILLS ON THE 442/HURST WERE ALL BLACKED OUT!!!!!!!!! I BELEIVE THEIR WASN'T ANY CHROME ROCKERS OR FENDER TRIM.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

whodathunkit, all these lowriders talking about converting the Cutlass to stock (sorta I guess, factory muscle car stock)


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

blackout trim all over i believe.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 26 2007, 03:48 AM~9087460
> *hey homie
> those 442 / hurstolds  where they a special edition back then with like a special shifter or something and like a special paintjob with graphics ???????
> I remember seein something like that on the street.
> *



There was a few diffrent things with the hurst olds, hood/wing, paint, graphics them kick ass lightning rod shifters bit more juice outta the motor and better suspention.

83 my fav, besides a 69 H/o
http://www.hurstolds.com/photos/83_012.jpg
http://www.hurstolds.com/photos/83_004.jpg

84
http://www.hurstolds.com/photos/84_013.jpg

87 is far from my fav, never liked the body kit
http://www.hurstolds.com/photos/88_001.jpg

So how long till some makes a resin 81 to 86 front clip or better yet 78/80 front and rear :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9090923
> *There was a few diffrent things with the hurst olds, hood/wing, paint, graphics them kick ass lightning rod shifters bit more juice outta the motor and better suspention.
> 
> 83 my fav, besides a 69 H/o
> ...


I doubt we'd see that, since the body was completely different. Similar, but different enough to make it noticeably inaccurate.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 26 2007, 01:43 PM~9090720
> *DON'T FORGET THE GRILLS ON THE 442/HURST WERE ALL BLACKED OUT!!!!!!!!! I BELEIVE THEIR WASN'T ANY CHROME ROCKERS OR FENDER TRIM.
> *


Yup...there not much chrome on it. Here mines I have listed on craigs list.

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/car/435861025.html


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 26 2007, 05:50 PM~9091771
> *Yup...there not much chrome on it.  Here mines I have listed on craigs list.
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/car/435861025.html
> *



thats NICE! :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 26 2007, 05:50 PM~9091771
> *Yup...there not much chrome on it.  Here mines I have listed on craigs list.
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/car/435861025.html
> *


Nice Olds!

I have that same Pioneeer head unit sitting in my garage. Those were kick ass back in the day, and it still sounds pretty damn good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Oct 26 2007, 02:50 PM~9091771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not that nice.... i've seen it in person..... 






















































j/k homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 22 2007, 07:22 PM~9061022
> *what up big coast when u gonna bust out another model :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
hopefully soon. just been real busy latley.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 30 2007, 11:14 AM~9114417
> *:biggrin:
> hopefully soon. just been real busy latley.
> *


Nice avatar!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 26 2007, 08:29 AM~9089446
> *next August
> *


 too bad it still hasn't happened huh.....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz the word on the cutlass and regal


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16741995
> *wutz the word on the cutlass and regal
> *


theyre not coming


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 12:55 PM~16742031
> *theyre not coming
> *


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 27 2010, 12:51 PM~16741995
> *wutz the word on the cutlass and regal
> *


They dont wanna make the kits that people wanna spend money on.. But ya know we can re-release pointless kits with new box art and a set of cheesy wheels that no one wants...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 27 2010, 04:57 PM~16743925
> *They dont wanna make the kits that people wanna spend money on.. But ya know we can re-release pointless kits with new box art and a set of cheesy wheels that no one wants...
> *


 i explained this before they would have to re tool everything on the 87 cutlass to make it presentable, and anyone who cant convert a GN into a Regal should have theyr model car cards pulled


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

bout damn time they decide to make em


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 27 2010, 09:14 PM~16745907
> *bout damn time they decide to make em
> *


nobody misses Gbodies just this site


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 27 2010, 04:57 PM~16743925
> *They dont wanna make the kits that people wanna spend money on.. But ya know we can re-release pointless kits with new box art and a set of cheesy wheels that no one wants...
> *


i agree man im wanting a 1979 olds cutlass brougham model. n e one know were i can get some model hydro?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 06:10 PM~16745866
> *i explained this before they would have to re tool everything on the 87 cutlass to make it presentable, and anyone who cant convert a GN into a Regal should have theyr model car cards pulled
> *


exactly.... the Cutlass they made the test shots of was not much more than a toy.... they are trying to put out real kits... if they do put it out.... it will have nothing to do with anything we've seen yet


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2010, 12:37 AM~16747177
> *exactly.... the Cutlass they made the test shots of was not much more than a toy.... they are trying to put out real kits... if they do put it out.... it will have nothing to do with anything we've seen yet
> *


Ya but half the kits they come out with now are pretty much toys anyways my buddy just got a Srt8 challenger the other day.. WHAT A JOKE and what he payed for it was even more of a joke too. ive opened up so many kits lately that have been pretty weak, but the couple of really good kits have been amazing and well worth the cash so hopefully in the end if the olds ever makes it out it will be as good as the 72 hurstolds or the 69 nova


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll belive it when i see them at my hobby shop on their shelves :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 2 2010, 04:41 PM~16775162
> *I'll belive it when i see them at my hobby shop on their shelves :scrutinize:
> *


X2 WHAT HE SAID :uh:


----------

